# Poison Drinking Glass?



## Poison_Us (May 31, 2014)

Ok, this looks oober cool, but what's wrong with this picture is obvious....or is it? http://www.ebay.com/itm/ULTRA-RARE-Antique-Skull-Poison-Figural-Glass-Bottle-Cup-Pharmacy-Sterilize-LOOK-/121350831136?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c4112bc20 The label looks to have age, or was made to look so.  But if this is an actual drinking glass (which I doubt) why would a label be on it?  Perhaps there is a lid that is supposed to go on the top like a candy dish would.  Or this is a piece of Mexican flea market glass with some old label.  Hard to say without picking it up, but  I doubt this is really as old and rare as they boast.


----------



## bobble (May 31, 2014)

Hey P. U.,I don't know much about poisons,or how to tell if something is legit or not, but if you zoom on the pic it looks like clear glass under a blue coating.If it is real,probably held a solution that a utensil soaked in?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 1, 2014)

Maybe some tourist sales gimmick connection to day of the dead, the holiday, not the movie.Drink  Del Indio's pharmacy sterilized water and don't end up looking like this.


----------



## Poison_Us (Jun 7, 2014)

Well, some people think it's something good at a sale price of $747.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 7, 2014)

Was that you Steve? [8|][]


----------



## Poison_Us (Jun 8, 2014)

I like it, but not that much.  We are still working on getting all our bills paid off before we re-enter the bottle scene.  That's why I'm not on much.  I still get notifications in the poison category and I peek into ebay from time to time and dream...but that's all I can do.  The good news is, we are getting close to the goal of getting our bills paid off (Phase 1) minus the 2 cars.  Phase 2, looking for a job back in Savannah that is willing to help with relocation.  My current one will not do that as they already helped us move to our current location.


----------

